# Thinking of buying 2006 X-Trail Beuna Vista - Help



## YONEWFIE (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi, We're looking at buying a 2006 X-Trail Beuna Vista edition (automatic). With the rising costs of gas (we are currently paying $1.035/L and up unitl recently it was $1.35/L), I am trying to determine how the X-trail is on gas. I have gotten a few different answers to the question of what the gas mileage is like with the X-Trail. Does anyone track their mileage? Someone told us to get the new Rav 4 because it was way better on gas, but the posted rates aren't that much better and I like the X-trail better. 

Thanks for your help.

:newbie:


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

YONEWFIE said:


> Hi, We're looking at buying a 2006 X-Trail Beuna Vista edition (automatic). With the rising costs of gas (we are currently paying $1.035/L and up unitl recently it was $1.35/L), I am trying to determine how the X-trail is on gas. I have gotten a few different answers to the question of what the gas mileage is like with the X-Trail. Does anyone track their mileage? Someone told us to get the new Rav 4 because it was way better on gas, but the posted rates aren't that much better and I like the X-trail better.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> :newbie:


i dont know if you were the one who msged me before, but i replied one PM asking similar question.

I average 350-370km on a tank. 90% Greater Toronto Area City Driving. 90% of the time are solo driving or with one passenger.
But it has been winter ever sincce i picked up my car, and i usually warm up the car a bit before it goes, so i guess when you count out the warm-ing up and the heater it can go A LITTLE bit more...


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Our X-Trail with the 4-speed auto QR25DE engine - before I started messing with the engine and drivetrain - got around 9.3-9.5 km per litre. 

Average temperature 27ºC. Humidity 90%. 40% City, 60% Highway driving. Average Highway speed 90kph. Transmission set in FWD 80%. Auto 20%. Typical change-up around 2,000 rpm. (Fairly light-footed.)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

YONEWFIE said:


> Hi, We're looking at buying a 2006 X-Trail Beuna Vista edition (automatic). With the rising costs of gas (we are currently paying $1.035/L and up unitl recently it was $1.35/L), I am trying to determine how the X-trail is on gas. I have gotten a few different answers to the question of what the gas mileage is like with the X-Trail. Does anyone track their mileage? Someone told us to get the new Rav 4 because it was way better on gas, but the posted rates aren't that much better and I like the X-trail better.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> :newbie:


Close to the top of this page - to the far right - in a blue line, you will see a very nice feature - - it's called "Search this Forum".....

If you use this feature it will probably direct you here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/105817-560-kms-tank-gas.html

This is a thread which will give you more of the specific info that you are seeking.

Here's an update on my "real" figures:

For the period from 20 Sept. to 29 Dec. 2006 my X-Trail Bonavista Edition (Automatic) used 854 liters to cover a distance of 7057 kms, which is an average of 12.10 L/100kms. 

The advertised consumption by both the dealer and the Energy Guide for Canada is 10.8 L/100kms. This is achieved under "ideal" driving conditions which none of us will ever encounter.

If I was to guess at an annual average I had to say low to high 11s - - this is with the emission equipment on the Canadian models.

I do hope that fuel consumption is not you sole or deciding criteria for the purchase of an X-Trail - - there are many other benefits / areas where they out-distance the competition considerably. If fuel consumption tops your list, you might want to consider something other than a SUV (even a soft-roader).

Good luck with the process.

Cheers


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have pretty good gas mileage with the 5-speed manual.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> I do hope that fuel consumption is not you sole or deciding criteria for the purchase of an X-Trail - - there are many other benefits / areas where they out-distance the competition considerably. If fuel consumption tops your list, you might want to consider something other than a SUV (even a soft-roader).


Would very much agree.

Because of recent hikes in fuel prices it's easy to get things out of proportion. Unless you do very high mileages, fuel still tends to be only a fairly small part of the total costs. For most people the biggest hit is depreciation. Alongside that even 10-20% more or less on fuel costs can be small change. For some vehicles just the different costs of servicing can wipe that out.


----------



## ChineseXtrailer (Dec 8, 2006)

*The average is 12.2L/100KM on my fist 1000KM of driving*

50% of high way driving


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*gas consumption*

Hi...approx. 50% of my driving is highway at 100-130 km/hr and I use 10-11L/100km.


----------



## NL-X (Dec 23, 2006)

THis you aka "G***Y" ?? Congrats on the new ride, we will have to get together for a cruise next Storm!!
NL-X


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

10 in summer, 11 in winter - mostly city driving, manual trans


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I never get less than *500 kms*. on a tank of gas. After the gas light goes on I normally go another 15-20 kms then fill up. My best ever was from my home to my wife's grandparents house in Lacey Washington and then most of the way back. It was around *640 kms*. This was all highway driving with little or no hills.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I never get less than *500 kms*. on a tank of gas. After the gas light goes on I normally go another 15-20 kms then fill up. My best ever was from my home to my wife's grandparents house in Lacey Washington and then most of the way back. It was around *640 kms*. This was all highway driving with little or no hills.



I am the same way. I usually get more than 500kms also, unless the weather gets real bad. Best ever was going to and from up north - 740 kms.


----------

